# Mk4 transmission on mk3 vr6?



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

Im sourcing parts for my vr6 swap, and wanted to know if the transmission from a 01' vr6 12v would fit on my 97 vr6 engine. Manual 6 speed?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

ya all the VR6 transmissions bolt to all the VR6 motors, you might need to deal with some fitment on the dog bone mount but nothing to complicated


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The 5 speed will go in no problem. The 6 speed requires Alot of custom parts. The 6 speed is actually an 02M


----------



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> The 5 speed will go in no problem. The 6 speed requires Alot of custom parts. The 6 speed is actually an 02M


 ah, thats the only transmission i could find around here. 

Is the 02m considered a good transmission?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

PMLyf said:


> Is the 02m considered a good transmission?


 yeah, but unless you really want 6 speed or youre building a turbo car its not needed.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o2m-6-speed-into-mk3-12v-VR6-(Pictures-Fixed) 

Here is the link on what needs to be done.


----------



## PMLyf (Apr 18, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o2m-6-speed-into-mk3-12v-VR6-(Pictures-Fixed)
> 
> Here is the link on what needs to be done.


 Yeah I think ill just look for an 02j...


----------

